# Help with Trane Model 2TWB3030A1000A



## MRCochran (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a Trane Model 2TWB3030A1000A. As we have had some hot days, cut it on for the first time. House was reading 80. After being outside for about an hour came in and temp was 82. Unit is blowing inside but only hot air. Checked the obvious, thermostat set at 76, it is on cool. Went outside and noticed that the fan is not blowing out there. 

Found info about checking the fan to see if it was locked up. It will spin freely, and will sometimes start with help. Shut unit down and waited two hours and turned it back on. Unit started as well as outside fan, but after about 1 minute, outside fan stops. 

Replaced capacitor as this was least expensive place to start. No change, fan will come on for about 1 minute then stops. Have checked wiring and all appear tight and no "charring" on any of the boards. 

Any other suggestions prior to calling for service?


----------



## MRCochran (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, I did some more checking. The unit works just fine in heat mode and runs great. When I turn it back to AC it works about 30 seconds and outside fan kicks off.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 17, 2013)

It might take a couple days but someone with some knowledge should be along soon and welcome to the site.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 17, 2013)

Heat pumps are not my specialty but, sounds like it's related to the reversing mechanisms in place for A/C versus Heat.


----------



## keepinitcool (Apr 19, 2013)

So you are saying that the condenser fan will start up again after it comes to a stop if you spin it manually? And that you changed the capacitor without testing it and it didnt help the situation? Also when you change the tstat to heating mode the condenser fan works properly?


----------



## keepinitcool (Apr 19, 2013)

Anyway if that's the case it sounds like your reversing valve coil may have failed in the winter heating months. If this is the case it usually fails open which would still allow it to heat fine. Your fan may not be running because its still in heat mode, in which the fan doesn't run all the time so it doesn't pull heat from the refrigerant. That's where I would start. Hope this helps ya out.


----------

